# My Display Board- What do you think?



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

My DH works in our Machine/Welding Shop, on our own property, so this is a home business. I am delivering this Display Board (16 X 20) to the bank tomorrow for our table. They host a "Business of the Month." and choose a different business every month. This display will be on a table with a photo album of his work, photo business cards (I made them), photo magnets (made them, too), and a digital picture frame set to slideshow his work. I am not into graphic design, but couldn't afford to pay to have any of this done right now. Here is what I came up with. I'd love to hear your input (what you may like, not like, or change about it, and why). That would be very useful for future work I will be doing to market him:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Lori and Len,
As I have a deep appreciation for classic wooden boats....mmmmmm....and who doesn't admire a welder at work on a boat? I mean we depend on ours more than a car! What a talented hubby you have! I love the flames on his welding hood, very appropriate! Great Poster, did you take that incredible picture yourself?


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I think it looks great. You did a wonderful job and I couldn't tell you anything I didn't like about it. 

katlupe


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Very nice Lori.

Presentation is everything. Eye candy, at a trade show is the first impression and you don't get a second chance at a first impression.

I dabble a bit ;-) mediakit.pdf

Lee


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Looks mighty fine to me.

Nomad


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

romysbaskets. katlupe. lharvey, and Nomad- Thank you all for the compliments and kind words! Yes, on that one question- I did take the picture, however, I wasn't looking at him when I did it... Since you cannot look at welding without protection for your eyes (welding hood or welding glasses), I had to center my shot, then look away, hold the camera very still, and then snap the shot when I heard him beginning to weld. He was working on the rudder of a huge custom built wooden sailboat, that was dry-docked in Port Townsend WA. He took his mobile welding van up there (we call it the "hippie van" as it is a 1970s model).

I have to say I was pretty nervous about printing a Poster size board print of this display never having done it before (photography is a hobby of mine, so that isn't a new thing). Now, I feel like it was a successful effort, thanks!!!

After work, I drove to the bank to bring both the poster board and also a plaque my DH received for the work he did on the Extreme Makeover House in Kingston WA (where the bank is, too). When I got there, one of the staff came over and told me there were quite a few customers looking at the photo album, making positive statements. Yes, business cards were missing! Since this is for a whole month, I am going to also bring little info labels I am printing for some of the projects. It isn't obvious that he built what was in the picture (like the giant commercial dump truck box- to envision that you start with a large flat trailer and then put a huge metal box the size of the big trailer on it). There are other pictures where he welded parts of it, but didn't build the item shown (fixed it or otherwise modified it). I just didn't have time to label every picture prior to the display being required. The reason I wasn't better prepared was that the American Marine Bank was closed last Friday, for the takeover, and has now become Columbia Bank. I just spent time getting the cards, magnet cards, the album, and the digital picture frame ready & called to insure they were still doing "Business of the Month" before I drove up. Then, set up and figured out what else was needed. Guess I will now have to take a photograph of my Display to post  I'll also post the results we get from the display. 

Checking out your link, too, lharvey!


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

That is a great board. The photo is wonderful and grabs your attention. Even someone who isn't looking for a welder will stop and read what you have to say. The next time they need a welder or know someone who is they are definitely going to remember who to call!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi! Hope you don't mind a few thoughts...

I would reverse "Owned & Operated..." with "WABO certified..." but keep each line with the font size you designated

Perhaps italicize the "Open by Appointment," or add a 1/2 line space above this so it stand out just a bit more.

Very nice job, very impactful presentation.

Dh says it is an interesting photo, but he was put off by the "welding on wood" appearance.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Chixarecute- Thanks for your input & compliment (might be a one time presentation). Leonard is an Industrial Machinist and Welder. Yes, he is WABO Certified, but that only refers to his Welding, not his Machine work. I'd have to ponder that a bit if I do another one. This presentation is in Kingston, WA, where they have a Marina---hence Marine Welding...being of particular demand. He was welding on a large wooden sailboats' rudder hinges... you can see the steel bands running horizontally across it. Wooden rudders have to be securely attached by steel hinges (which he repaired). Up in Port Townsend, where I took this picture, he was working in a huge boatyard filled with boats & also ships. This is where they repair/refurbish/rebuild and also build wooden boats. All the locals can easily tell what they are looking at, so the picture accurately reflects that he is welding on a rudder hinge, not the rudder itself. Turns out that photo was a real draw and accomplished what I wanted it to (help draw them to the table to see the digital picture frame -80 pics- and a photo album -90+ pics-, the Extreme Makeover plaque, and the magnet & regular photo cards I made). 

Great news! We live in Seabeck WA- the big Marina project is underway, finally. That marina was left in disrepair after a tragic storm years ago. The new owners had trouble with the County getting their project approved. They decided to go ahead with the project with a 2-week deadline (that is cutting it close). Our Community supports this project, bringing jobs, and...you guessed it- local work for DH (5 minutes away). There will be 200 slips, so that is a reasonable size. 

I still need to get back over there with some labels.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm glad the display has been such a hit! Keep it well stocked! 

That's what we thought, about having to weld on the rudder straps - has to be done in place. DH comes from an old farm family - with lots of genetic caution about wood & sparks!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

That is why it is critical to use safety measures. The rudder was wet, the weld didn't touch the wood (on the hinge, not the bands), and they had all the emergency equipment on hand. Any Welder not doing that would be foolish indeed - your DH is right about that! My grandfather, a Farmer, welded his own equipment, so did my father (a Machinist, too).


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

That's a great pic and lots of good info! My hubby is a welder as well....I love your husband's welding helmet!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

AnnieinBC- Thank you! Len's favorite color is orange and it is the color of his 1972 Rally Charger RT (he used to drag race it, but now it is a fun car rarely driven). When I sat down to design that poster, the welding hood? That is how I got the idea to do the background below in black & have orange letters. Our old "hippy" van is light blue, but Len would like to get it painted black w/flames... Do you have a website? It is always fun to see what everyone else does!

I called a gal at the bank yesterday to check in. She told me there were magnets and cards taken, but I am still okay for now. This weekend, I'll have to make more! On another thread, in home-business forum, there is a link for Kathy Sierra's presentation [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF-1iZ6PsYw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF-1iZ6PsYw[/ame]Watching that gave me some great ideas I can use and also how I will now photograph all of Len's work. I had concentrated on taking good pictures of his work, yet missed an important component- there were no people in the pictures. I hadn't realized the relevance of that until I watched that youtube video. Also, I could have photographed a start to finish piece of work (showing the steel, then him cutting it, measuring it out, welding the pieces together, prior to powder-coating or painting, then finished with someone looking happy with the work...). Even showing a dog or other pet by the finished work would have been better. 

I'll be up there on Friday.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

You have just a few minor typos

1. w/References should be w/ References (note the space)
2. Welding/Fabrication&#8230;.your underline extends too far (it should stop before the colon) 
3. Machinist Services&#8230;..your underline extends too far (ditto)

And then just a couple changes I&#8217;d make

*You&#8217;re using 3 different descriptions for your phone/office/fax numbers&#8230;Do you want to use &#8220;Line&#8221; or &#8220;Number&#8221; or a verb like &#8220;fax&#8221; or &#8220;call&#8221; ? &#8211; I&#8217;d use one or the other, but not all
ie: &#8220;Direct Number:&#8221; & &#8220;Office Number:&#8221; and &#8220;Fax Number:&#8221;

*if you have room to make the font of your web site address any larger, I&#8217;d do so 

GOOD LUCK
I love the photo!!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Heather- thanks for the tips! Wow, when you pointed that out & I looked at it---I remembered being tired, but that was odd that I did the line/number thing. If I have to do another presentation, I can then edit this and get it re-printed 

On font sizes? What you are looking at is just a jpg of what was then blown up to a 16" X 20" Poster board. I could increase the size, but everything was very easy to read on that size of board.


----------



## txquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

One thing I would mention is that in future posters try not to be so "wordy". You want people to get the message quickly. If there is too much to read they tend to walk away before seeing the most important information.

The phone numbers should stand out - maybe down with the website (totally separated from everything else)? 

And do you have an e-mail address on the business cards?

btw - I LOVE the photo!

I think you did a great job!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

TxQuilter- Thank you for your comments & compliment 

I went back and looked at it. Most of the words on there are actual services/skills that people wouldn't just assume he could do. Around here there is a BIG difference between Machinists/Welders with their own Shops. While some specialize, my DH's specialty is his diversity. I had wondered if people would read the Poster and found out they did, primarily due to Digital Picture Frame rotating all his work and Portfolio of pictures. If it was how I worded it other than his actual services/work, would like to find out how I could shorten if you think that would help in future use. 

The email address isn't on there due to DH's request. I prefer my email on my business cards, but he doesn't. He doesn't use the computer at all.

I appreciate all the feedback & can make changes to it next time I need one


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

The Presentation which included this Poster, the slideshow of DH's work on the digital picture frame, the album of pictures showing his work, the plaque given to him by Extreme Makeover, and the photo business card magnets & business cards went GREAT! I was told there were many positive responses and comments with zero negative ones. The VP of the bank told me DH was a true craftsman, also commenting on how diverse his skillset was (she read over what he was qualified to do...that entire long list). When I retrieved all the materials, I noticed there was only one type of business card/magnets left. ALL of the ones showing the picture you see on the Poster were gone. I am going to open a new business locally, which requires a type of "ship" for marketing purposes. The owner of that sailboat gave me permission to photograph his boat sailing on the open water, to use for my signs and marketing


----------

